

Ask HN: RubyMotion Developer Job Board - wongwf82

I&#x27;m creating a RubyMotion Developer Job Board so employers can find you in your country. Anyone interested to join?
======
publicprivacy
Yes, I would also like to help in some way if possible. Maybe I can make the
iOS app or something. I have been programming RM for 10+ months

~~~
wongwf82
Sounds good, we could work together on the Web & mobile version and open
source them. I just sent you an email. :)

